# Inspection on brand new vehicle.



## midwestuber05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Just curious and need advice. I went inactive with uber for a year or so... Bought a new car, and wanting to come back. Now they want an inspection? I get the theory, but my car is less then one year old... the closest place to go is 45 minutes away, and costs money. Of course safety is in mind... but I can't get a straight answer from CS... I JUST had an oil change from dealership which included an inspection. Do I really have to do the drive on my own dime, pay for it, just for them to say... hey.. your car just rolled off the lot.. you're good. Recommendations as to where to go? Obviously things change over time.. but sheesh. Advice please? I'm in the far west suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

I just bought a new car 2 weeks ago. Still had to pay for the inspection. Wouldn't activate my car without it..


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Put yourself in the operating exec's shoes . . . they have very strict legal obligations, not just to the various governments & Public, but also to the Venture Capital folks.


----------



## midwestuber05 (Oct 20, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Put yourself in the operating exec's shoes . . . they have very strict legal obligations, not just to the various governments & Public, but also to the Venture Capital folks.


No, I totally get it and agree, just asking about that I just got an inspection from dealership and would like to use that vs the hour and a half drive plus 20 plus fee for exactly what I just got. Was looking for advice, not personal opinions. I agree with you fully. If I were a rider, I'd like to know I was safe too.


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

Take the form into the dealer and have them fill it out. As long as their service department is a certified mechanic, I think Uber will take it.


----------



## Docfate (Sep 23, 2016)

Bought a brand new car a week ago. Lyft had me do the inspection with less than 50 miles on it. Uber doesn't require inspection in my area.


----------



## midwestuber05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Shad said:


> Take the form into the dealer and have them fill it out. As long as their service department is a certified mechanic, I think Uber will take it.


I would think so too! But it's not listed on their pre approved list of like jiffy lube, firestone, etc. And Idk if they'll take it. I am all about safety and rules, I just don't see why this is necessary on top of what I've already had done. If it is, then that's ok. I just can't seem to get a straight answer and am still waiting. That's all.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

midwestuber05 said:


> Just curious and need advice. I went inactive with uber for a year or so... Bought a new car, and wanting to come back. Now they want an inspection? I get the theory, but my car is less then one year old... the closest place to go is 45 minutes away, and costs money. Of course safety is in mind... but I can't get a straight answer from CS... I JUST had an oil change from dealership which included an inspection. Do I really have to do the drive on my own dime, pay for it, just for them to say... hey.. your car just rolled off the lot.. you're good. Recommendations as to where to go? Obviously things change over time.. but sheesh. Advice please? I'm in the far west suburbs of Chicago.


I got my car, was tied up with getting paperwork uploaded with glitches in the app and website, then drove an hour to a garage that has an agreement with uber for an inspection for a car that at the time had a while 75 miles on it. Uber has some places in this area where they bill uber directly. You might want to see if they have something similar in your area.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> I got my car, was tied up with getting paperwork uploaded with glitches in the app and website, then drove an hour to a garage that has an agreement with uber for an inspection for a car that at the time had a while 75 miles on it. Uber has some places in this area where they bill uber directly. You might want to see if they have something similar in your area.


Bingo, find the closest uber approved place and just go there.

There is no way to avoid inspection if you are in a city that requires TNCs to have an inspection if that is what you are getting at.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Call your selling Dealers service dept. When I signed up for Uber, I had 2,500 miles on mine, called the dealer, told them what I needed, they said no problem, didn't charge for it. Had them do it this year as well. Uber gave me a list of places, but said it wasn't firm, so I went to my own place.


----------



## midwestuber05 (Oct 20, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Call your selling Dealers service dept. When I signed up for Uber, I had 2,500 miles on mine, called the dealer, told them what I needed, they said no problem, didn't charge for it. Had them do it this year as well. Uber gave me a list of places, but said it wasn't firm, so I went to my own place.


Oh! Thank you, I will try this!


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

If it's anything like the lyft inspection, just fill out the paper work yourself. That's what I did when lyft wanted one, uber never asked me for an inspection


----------



## midwestuber05 (Oct 20, 2016)

I went and got it done today... of course everything was fine. Submitted it, and voila! I'm Active! EXCEPT.... they put the expiration date as today... LOL. So now I'm "expired" again... until they put the right year in. Sit back and wait I guess.... Thanks everyone!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

When a car is added, Uber asks for insurance, registration and inspection. 
None of the above specifies if the car is new or preowned. They just show dates issued. 

If you bought a 2016 vehicle today, it could be new or it could have been bought in October 2015 and now have 40,000 + miles. Uber has no way of knowing, therefore the inspection. 

By the way, I dislike supporting Uber policies, but I understand this one.


----------

